# Cyanobacteria and ramshorn snails



## Halley (9 Jul 2016)

Hi,
    I had a very bad BGA outbreak in my tank and I used hydrogen peroxide to tackle it.  It killed it but it kept coming back until I put some ramshorn Snails in the tank.  The seem to love the stuff and have reduced the BGA significantly above the substrate level.  
   Anyone else had success with this?


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2016)

If Cyano keeps comming back there is probably to much organic waste in the tank.. Bad cleaning, to much fish food, to much dead plant material etc. versus light.. That's why you see it usualy building up in the substrate at the glass. Never knew ramshorn eat that stuff..  But they do eat organic waste..


----------



## Halley (9 Jul 2016)

Yes it's hard to get rid of all the organic waste when you have floating plants.  Bits of plants always get lodged there. But the ramshorns really do eat the cyano which is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (19 Jul 2016)

Hi, i have seen some of my snails passing through cyano in the past, cannot tell for sure if they did eat it.  They would not touch it for months and then suddenly show an interest in it.

Also when i had cory catfish on a sand substrate, they did move it, bury it, i do not think they were eating it though.

Michel.


----------



## Halley (4 Aug 2016)

Here a quick vid of my ramshorn eating cyano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

